# Whats your Dream Duck?



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

With the waterfowl season less than a week away (feels like I'm counting the seconds), I thought it would be cool to ask what everyone's "Dream Duck" of the 2018-2019 season is? for me, it has to be a fully plumed drake cinnamon teal!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

A banded cinnamon or green wing. The odds are not in my favor.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Old Squaw
I did see one flock late last season.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Fowlmouth said:


> Old Squaw
> I did see one flock late last season.


The GSL, my friend! I shot 3 out there a few years ago. That's where they are, but you probably already knew that


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

I can only dream of seeing an old squaw, I would for sure get it mounted too!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I wouldn't mind putting a couple King Eiders on the wall one day..


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

goosefreak said:


> I wouldn't mind putting a couple King Eiders on the wall one day..


That would be one heck of a beautiful mount!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

+1 on the King Eider. 

For this year in Utah, I’d love to get a drake pintail - they have alluded me for years.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

Shot a pair of Old Squaws at Willard Bay two seasons ago.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Somateria mollissima v-***** - Pacific Eider
North America’s largest duck
Target date is November 5
So wish I would have drawn for emperor geese...

To those interested in Kings. It truly is epic!!


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dream hunt would end something like the first one, but I would be happy to close the deal on a hoody. I've only seen a few in Utah and not in legal areas to hunt.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

CPAjeff said:


> +1 on the King Eider.
> 
> For this year in Utah, I'd love to get a drake pintail - they have alluded me for years.


Same here, the drake pintail has flown away free from my shots for 2 seasons now, last year I missed an embarrassing shot at under 15 yards... I was so shocked I had a drake feet down that close. Definitely on my bucket list!


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

This year I am going for a big bull canvasback. I got my wood duck and red head last year so this year I am going for bull himself.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

king eider said:


> So wish I would have drawn for emperor geese...
> 
> To those interested in Kings. It truly is epic!!


Had several buddies go for emperor's last year. I probably should give it a go, since it is an otc registration tag for AK residents


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

....one that tastes like elk back straps8)


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Had several buddies go for emperor's last year. I probably should give it a go, since it is an otc registration tag for AK residents


It was pretty rough watching my AK friends harvest emperors. I hope to see a few harvested here next month. You residents got it right! Heck you can even harvest one proxy. For us collectors the bird is certainly high on the list.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Gdog that would be most any properly cared for and properly cooked puddle duck.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I was thinking Daffy or Donald.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

wyoming2utah said:


> I was thinking Daffy or Donald.


I hear Daffy's taste like a Gaddie :grin:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

JerryH said:


> A banded cinnamon or green wing. The odds are not in my favor.


I was lucky enough to get a banded Greenwing last year, couldn't believe it. Banded in eastern New Mexico 2 years ealier, shot near the GSL. They are out there!


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

*Hang In There...*



Raptor1 said:


> Dream hunt would end something like the first one, but I would be happy to close the deal on a hoody. I've only seen a few in Utah and not in legal areas to hunt.


Hang in there...they are around:


----------



## rafalciemski (May 18, 2018)

My first year duck hunting ,I would be happy to limit one day.Regardless what i Shoot they all look pretty.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

7summits said:


> Hang in there...they are around:


Dang that's a pretty drake, did you get that one mounted?8)


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

Papa Moses said:


> Dang that's a pretty drake, did you get that one mounted?8)


Yeah, he is a nice one. He is still in my freezer.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

A mallard, with a thick layer of fat served with a side of duck fat fried potatoes.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

7summits said:


> Papa Moses said:
> 
> 
> > Dang that's a pretty drake, did you get that one mounted?
> ...


That's gonna be a heck of a mount- congrats!


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

Same thing every year. Drake Canvasback. The “king” of ducks. I always try to kill one each year. Not always successful though.


----------

